# STFU du kackgimp l2p b9b



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

> STFU du kackgimp l2p b9b



Dieser Satz ist mir exakt so am Freitag im Chat an den Kopf geworfen worden. Da ich wohl zu einer anderen Generation gehöre, fehlt mir anscheinend das nötige Wissen diesen Satz zu verstehen.

Was ich herausgefunden habe:
'STFU' -> Shut the fuck up (ok, verstehe ich)
'du kackgimp' -> ist wohl auf meine Person zu beziehen. Das Fäkalprefix verstehe ich. Aber was ist ein Gimp? Ich kannte Gimp bisher nur als recht gutes Grafik- und Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Das Wort ist demnach für mich positiv besetzt. Auch eine Internetrecherche ergab nur Links auf oben beschriebenes Programm.
'l2p' -> Learn to play. Verstehe ich auch, nur leider nicht im Kontext der Interaktion mit dem anderen 'Helden'. Es gab schlichtweg keine Spielaktion. Das soll aber nicht Teil der Analyse sein.
'b9b' -> Kann ich gar nicht einordnen. Ich kenn nur B2B...

Bitte um Hilfe, ich grübel darüber schon das ganze Wochenende nach. Fragen kann ich den Urheber leider nicht, da ich unmittelbar auf seiner Ignore-Liste gelandet bin.

Guten Morgen
wolke

Edit/ Gewonnene Erkenntnisse: Also 'gimp' ist das englische Wort für Borte,Kordel oder Krüppel. Da die beiden ersten sich nur schwer für Beleidigungen eigenen, gehe ich von letzteren aus. Wahrscheinlich bezieht das Grafikprogramm seinen Namen eher von Ersterem. 'b9b' kommt am wahrscheinlichsten aus der CS-Szene und bezeichnet einen Spieler der ausgeschaltet wurde.

Ich würde den Originalsatz also so ins Deutsche frei übersetzen: "Halt die Schnauze du Scheisskrüppel. Lern erst mal zu spielen. Für mich bist Du gestorben."

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Übersetzungshelfer!


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Dezember 2008)

also gimp beschreibt sowas, wie einen "noob", wenn ich mich nicht taeusche. halt jemand, der nicht spielen kann.. =)
b9b hab ich allerdings auch noch nie in meiner bisherigen internetlaufbahn gelesen...wuerde mich auch mal interessieren, was das heissen soll.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (22. Dezember 2008)

hey, 

ich kann mich über sowas tierisch aufregen >.<...

Gimp heisst sowas wie Trottel, muss man nicht wissen^^, bei b9b kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, habe ich auch noch nie gehört.

mfg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Dezember 2008)

ich würde mir darüber überhaupt nicht den kopf zerbrechen... gibt wichtigeres über was man sich gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## Koloskopie (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein Gimp ist sowas wie ein Noob, halt jemand der nichts drauf hat und nichts versteht!

und b9b:

b9b = bob / Gleiche Bedeutung wie "Noob"


----------



## Ocian (22. Dezember 2008)

Da es um Sprachanalyse geht, verschiebe ich es nach Gott & die Welt.
Ich lass euch noch ein wenig weiterrätzeln woher die Bezeichnung GIMp im Ursprung kommt, das Programm hat damit aber nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2b ist nur ein Smily, da es in keiner Leets die 9 gibt.


----------



## Balord (22. Dezember 2008)

Wörtlich übersetzt heißt Gimp "Einfaltspinsel". Im Zusammenhang mit WoW ist unter einem Gimp ein Spieler zu verstehen, der das Spiel absolut nicht beherrscht. Bei b9b weis ich auch nicht was gemeint ist


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> b2b ist nur ein Smily, da es in keiner Leets die 9 gibt.



Ok, ich verstand b2b eher als 'Business to Business' für diverse Geschäftskonzepte.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Koloskopie schrieb:


> b9b = bob / Gleiche Bedeutung wie "Noob"



Ui, das ist aber sehr weit hergeholt... 
Danke!


----------



## BattleMage (22. Dezember 2008)

Gimp scheint wohl einen BDSM Sklaven zu beschreiben. Anschaulich wird dies zum Beispiel in Pulp Fiction in Zs Keller aufgeführt (Originalton).

Quelle: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gimp


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Wörtlich übersetzt heißt Gimp "Einfaltspinsel". [...]


Ich hätte wohl eher ein Wörterbuch, als google befragen sollen:
Gimp En->De

Danke


----------



## Dropz (22. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ok, ich verstand b2b eher als 'Business to Business' für diverse Geschäftskonzepte.


aber ich finde,dass da das nicht mehr im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Wörtern steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (22. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl eher ein Wörterbuch, als google befragen sollen:
> Gimp En->De
> 
> Danke


Das allwissende Google hatte unrecht? Oh mein Gott, die Welt geht unter!
/ironie off
Naja, hatt mir immerhin die Mühe gemacht was zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> aber ich finde,dass da das nicht mehr im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Wörtern steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, in keinster Weise. Aber Ocian meinte ja, dass b2b für einen Smiley steht.


----------



## Baloron (22. Dezember 2008)

wenn der urheber dieses sprach(?)konstruktes wissen würde wie sehr man sich damit beschäftigt, würde er sich sicherlich geehrt fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. Dezember 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> wenn der urheber dieses sprach(?)konstruktes wissen würde wie sehr man sich damit beschäftigt, würde er sich sicherlich geehrt fühlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube der weiß selbst nicht was das heißen soll^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Das dein Kommunikationspartner dir ein fröhliches l2p an den Heldenkopf geworfen hat, setzt nicht zwangsläufig voraus, dass einen spielbezogene Interaktion stattgefunden hat.

Vielmehr gehe ich davon aus, dass der unhöfliche Mitspieler, der dich ja bereits zu Beginn seinen ausgefeilten "Satzes" drastisch aufforderte, deine Kommunikation einzustellen und dich als Einfaltspinsel bezeichnet hat, einfach davon ausgegangen ist, das jemand wie du unmöglich gut spielen kann.
Insofern war die Aufforderung l2p zwar nicht durch Fakten unterlegt, im Gesamtkontext des "Satzes" aber nur konsequent eingefügt.


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
Ohr


----------



## Technocrat (22. Dezember 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> wenn der urheber dieses sprach(?)konstruktes wissen würde wie sehr man sich damit beschäftigt, würde er sich sicherlich geehrt fühlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unwahrscheinlich: Vögel, die sowas schreiben, wissen nicht mal im Ansatz, was "Ehre" bedeutet.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> wenn der urheber dieses sprach(?)konstruktes wissen würde wie sehr man sich damit beschäftigt, würde er sich sicherlich geehrt fühlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ich ja viel lieber Wissen würde, ist, was die Person beim Schreiben des Satzes gedacht und gefühlt hat. Das wird mir wohl aber leider verwehrt bleiben. Naja, mich interessieren bei einem Spiel mit Anderen auch immer, wer dahinter steckt. Vielleicht ist mein Ansatz auch falsch. Ich sehe WoW nicht anders als eine nette Partie 'Mensch, ärger Dich (nicht)' oder Skat.

Die Frage stellt sich mir jetzt tatsächlich, ob sie sich geehrt fühlen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

OT:
Lieber Ohrensammler, darf ich Dir mal ein Kompliment machen? Ich liebe Deine Art zu schreiben. Ich habe Tränen (echt) in den Augen.

Liebe Grüße
wolke


----------



## Falloutboy (22. Dezember 2008)

Also soweit ich alles richtig mitbekommen habe,
ist ein Bob sicherlich nicht gleichbedeutend mit "Noob".
Ganz im Gegenteil, ein Bob ist im IT-Jargon meines Wissen
nach ein Mensch, der sich relativ gut, wenn nicht gar sehr gut
mit Computern etc. auskennt.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Falloutboy schrieb:


> Also soweit ich alles richtig mitbkeommen habe,
> ist ein Bob sicherlich nicht gleichbedeutend mit "Noob".
> Ganz im Gegenteil, ein Bob ist im IT-Jargon meines Wissen
> nach ein Mensch, der sich relativ gut, wenn nicht gar sehr gut
> mit Computern etc. auskennt.


Na toll... Und ich dachte das Rätsel um b9b sei gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich: Vögel, die sowas schreiben, wissen nicht mal im Ansatz, was "Ehre" bedeutet.


100%ig SIGN... das seh ich ganz genauso...
warum aber b9b für Bob steht ist mir echt ein Rätsel.Sinn dieser Verkürzungen ist es doch Wörter auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren,aber bei Bob????da schreib ich doch genauso schnell bob wie b9b...nein,falsch,ich brauch für b9b mehr Zeit...


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Dezember 2008)

das b9b könnte auch für b0b stehen vielleicht vertippt. 
mFG


----------



## Atroniss (22. Dezember 2008)

ey du gimp, du hast null movement,l2p du kackbOOn.Ich bin ROxxOr imba b11.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Heureka! Ich hab vielleicht den Ursprung von b9b gefunden:

b9b wurde vor allem in CS für Spieler verwendet, die ausgeschaltet wurden. Ich vermute, dass mein Mitspieler mir damit mitteilen wollte, dass er mich ausgeschaltet, also auf die Ignoreliste gesetzt hat.


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2008)

Würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie euer vorheriges Gespräch gelaufen ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Winipek schrieb:


> Würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie euer vorheriges Gespräch gelaufen ist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, da war nicht allzuviel Kommunikation:

Meine Frau (Lvl60 Hexe) und ich (Lvl60 Schutzpala) sind questent durch Zeth'Gor gezogen. Irgendwann tauchte dann ein Todesritter (Lvl 64) auf und hat uns mehrere Male (ohne jede weitere Ansprache) zum Duell herausgefordert. Was wir beide mehrfach abgelehnt haben. Nach seinem vierten(!) Versuch bei mir wurde es mir dann zu bunt und ich sagte zu ihm: "Hör doch bitte mit dieser Duellkinderkacke auf". Ja, auch ich vergreife mich manchmal in meiner Wortwahl. Aber zwei abgelehnte Duelle hätten meiner Meinung nach schon ausreichen sollen zu merken, dass ich einfach keine Lust habe mich zur Befriedigung des DKs umhauen zu lassen. Auf meinen obigen Satz folgte direkt die genannte Reaktion.


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2008)

Löööööl ^^
das ist natürlich ein :

STFU du kackgimp l2p b9b

Wert !!
made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Naja, da war nicht allzuviel Kommunikation:
> 
> Meine Frau (Lvl60 Hexe) und ich (Lvl60 Schutzpala) sind questent durch Zeth'Gor gezogen. Irgendwann tauchte dann ein Todesritter (Lvl 64) auf und hat uns mehrere Male (ohne jede weitere Ansprache) zum Duell herausgefordert. Was wir beide mehrfach abgelehnt haben. Nach seinem vierten(!) Versuch bei mir wurde es mir dann zu bunt und ich sagte zu ihm: "Hör doch bitte mit dieser Duellkinderkacke auf". Ja, auch ich vergreife mich manchmal in meiner Wortwahl. Aber zwei abgelehnte Duelle hätten meiner Meinung nach schon ausreichen sollen zu merken, dass ich einfach keine Lust habe mich zur Befriedigung des DKs umhauen zu lassen. Auf meinen obigen Satz folgte direkt die genannte Reaktion.




Ich vermute der DK hat sich bei seinem Verhalten auf neuste wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gestützt!
Dabei handelt es sich um den Effekt der Synapsenüberladung.
Wenn man die Synapsen, die ja bekannterweise im Gehirn für den Datentransport zuständig sind, mit einer ständig wiederkehrenden Datemmenge überlädt (hier: Duellanfragen) explodieren diese und der Inhaber der Synapsen tendiert in Folge dazu, Dinge zu tun, die er sonst nicht tut (hier: bekloppte Duelle mit Levelhöheren) 

Übrigens: Werbung scheint nach den gleichen Prinzip zu funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Winipek schrieb:


> Löööööl ^^
> das ist natürlich ein :
> 
> STFU du kackgimp l2p b9b
> ...


In gewisser Weise hat der Autor mir damit ja bewiesen, dass ich nicht ganz unrecht hatte mit der Vermutung, dass er noch nicht zur Gruppe erwachsener Menschen zählt. Auf der anderen Seite vermute ich mal, dass obiges ein Makro war um Leute auf die Ignoreliste zu setzen, da die Antwort innerhalb weniger Sekunden kam. Ich finde es lässt tief Blicken, wenn man zum Ignorieren ein Makro hat...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich vermute der DK hat sich bei seinem Verhalten auf neuste wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gestützt!
> Dabei handelt es sich um den Effekt der Synapsenüberladung.
> Wenn man die Synapsen, die ja bekannterweise im Gehirn für den Datentransport zuständig sind, mit einer ständig wiederkehrenden Datemmenge überlädt (hier: Duellanfragen) explodieren diese und der Inhaber der Synapsen tendiert in Folge dazu, Dinge zu tun, die er sonst nicht tut (hier: bekloppte Duelle mit Levelhöheren)


Da könntest Du Recht haben:
Ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt aber ich hab da ein Beispiel: In der Videothek, wo ich mir früher Filme ausgeliehen habe, lief im Hintergrund immer Viva oder Viva2 (?) Dieser Shoppingsender für Klingeltöne und Handyspiele halt. Da ich selten mit einem konkreten Wunschfilm dorthin gegangen bin, musste ich immer stöbern. Nach spätestens 5min war ich aber von dem Hintergrundlärm so genervt, dass ich mir den nächstbesten Film gegriffen habe, was ich hinterher häufig bereut habe.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Übrigens: Werbung scheint nach den gleichen Prinzip zu funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm. Ja! Eine sehr gute Freundin von mir ist Germanistin und arbeitet in einer Werbeagentur. Wenn Sie mir manchmal sagt, welcher Spruch auf ihrem Mist gewachsen ist frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob dafür ein 14semestriges Studium nötig war. Jetzt weiss ich: Es ist alles eine Frage der Psychophysiologie und die Frau ist wesentlich schlauer als ich immer dachte...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (22. Dezember 2008)

Ist auch etwas das mich extrem aufregt, teilweise Reiten einem die Leute nach nur damit sie ihr Duell kriegen..
In Goldhain kannst auch nicht normal Questen oder zum Questgeber gehen ohne das alle 10sekunden zum Duell herausgefordert wirst, meistens sind es LV20-30er die meinen ihre Imbaness zu beweisen wenn sie ein Lv10er umhauen..
Werde ich nicht begrüsst und gefragt, lehne ich automatisch jedes Duell ab, selbst wenn würde ich sowieso mit NEIN antworten. ^^
Spätestens nach dem 2 ablehnen sollen die Leute merken das man kein Interesse hat.
In einigen sehr nervigen fälle nehme ich das Duell an und sobald das Duell startet tippe ich /aufgeben ein und reite weiter, so kann sich der andere über die Gelbe Schrift freuen wo steht XYZ hat Cornflakes in einem Duell besiegt..

Anschreiben und bitten aufzuhören tu ich so Leute sowieso nicht da die antwort sowieso immer gleich ist; "lol kackNoOB l2p feigling etc.".

Bin auch dafür das b9b falsch geschrieben ist und es b0b heissen soll.. Mir wurde mal "low-b0b" an den Kopf geworfen, also auch selbe wie noob/gimp..


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

ein gimp ist jemand der sich komplett verskillt hat und mal gar nciht passendes equip trägt (so viel cih weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
zb wenn du nen n811hunter siehst der 20/20/21 oder so gespecced ist und der stärker int und wille trägt
ich weiss blödes beispiel aber man trifft ingame leute das glaub einem keiner...

achja das mit dem dk:
vorsicht wer die startqs von denen macht wird mächtig megalomanisch^^
man will gar ncith andere klassen spielen weil man nun wirklich "böse" ist udn nciht "lol omg ally gut horde bad"-"böse"
horde ist eher "primitiv" oder eben "brutal" aber nciht böse ehre ham die mehr als manche menschen
(mich hat die wc3 menschenkampagne so aufgeregt wie garithos so rasisstishc mit den belfen umgegangen ist^^)


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> man will gar ncith andere klassen spielen weil man nun wirklich "böse" ist udn nciht "lol omg ally gut horde bad"-"böse"
> horde ist eher "primitiv" oder eben "brutal" aber nciht böse ehre ham die mehr als manche menschen
> (mich hat die wc3 menschenkampagne so aufgeregt wie garithos so rasisstishc mit den belfen umgegangen ist^^)



... häää??


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ... häää??


Ich vermute zwischen den Buchstabenverdrehern will er auf die Geschichte von Warcraft verweisen. In diesem Sinne passen Todesritter nicht wirklich in das Gefüge Allianz/Horde. Aber vermutlich hat er die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus bei der letzten Todesritterquest nicht ganz verstanden. Ich übrigens auch nicht.

Oder: Einfach zu viel Werbung geschaut...


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich vermute zwischen den Buchstabenverdrehern will er auf die Geschichte von Warcraft verweisen. In diesem Sinne passen Todesritter nicht wirklich in das Gefüge Allianz/Horde. Aber vermutlich hat er die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus bei der letzten Todesritterquest nicht ganz verstanden. Ich übrigens auch nicht.
> 
> Oder: Einfach zu viel Werbung geschaut...




hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wendung ist in der Tat etwas ...sagen wir ... wundersam.
Meine Freundin beharrt darauf, sie wäre wesentlich lieber bei der Geißel geblieben um aus dieser Position fleißig Unfrieden zu stiften.
Eine durchaus verständliche Sichtweise, wenn man manche seiner Mitspieler so betrachtet.

Sollte der Herr Schamane der Azurblauen das also gemeint haben, so stimme ich ihm zu und danke für die freundliche Übersetzungshilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Oder: Einfach zu viel Werbung geschaut...




sagt glaub ich alles^^

Aber nichstdestotrotz (im Sinne von "Tomte) hat er (Schamane der....) Recht und auch ich hinterfrage die Geschichte .
Mist .. Off-Topic   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

